# The inspirational thread - Canadian soldiers stories to share



## Dissident (9 Aug 2013)

Lets make a thread about past and present Canadian soldiers, decorated or not, who you think distinguished themselves throughout their careers or for single actions. I love sharing inspirational stories with troops.

Let me start with Cpl Leo Major, DCM: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_Major

http://www.badassoftheweek.com/leomajor.html


----------



## cjette1 (9 Aug 2013)

Straight from Leo Majors wiki page: 
He continued his service as a scout and a sniper by insisting that he needed only one eye to sight his weapon. According to him, he "looked like a pirate.

That line sounds like something straight out of an old action flick.

I'd like to also like to add Air Marshal Billy Bishop. His life and times are a really interesting read.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Bishop


----------



## mariomike (9 Aug 2013)

cjette1 said:
			
		

> Straight from Leo Majors wiki page:
> He continued his service as a scout and a sniper by insisting that he needed only one eye to sight his weapon. According to him, he "looked like a pirate.



He has a thread here with more information.

Leo Major Received 2 DCM's 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80680.0;nowap


----------



## Dissident (24 Oct 2013)

Field Marshall Slim.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Slim,_1st_Viscount_Slim


----------

